# Crab and Shrimp Flies I tied up



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool idea. I'll have to try it with some crab legs.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just pull out some ep fiber, tie a couple overhand knots to form a couple of joints. From there just dab a bit of goo between your index finger and thumb and pull the fiber through coating it. Once it is dry you can cut the claws to shape and color them with a marker. 
As a note I have been coating the base of the claw that is tied into the body with a curve to keep the claws splayed out. Between the knuckles you have tied up leave that portion un coated and the claws or legs will move freely.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

One before final trimming and one complete


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Brilliant!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Cool flies... Sweet technique with the crab claws, too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Well the good news is both the crab and shrimp catch fish. Should have pictures up later today.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The first fish took the ep shrimp I tied without hesitation. I landed it a few feet from him without spooking. It's the white / clear one in the picture above. Even with the tiny lead eyes this fly lands soft and sinks fairly slow which I really liked. The tail has good movement as it is sinking or stripped.










The next fish was kind of interesting. I had the crab in front of a 30+ inch fish. He followed the crab for a few feet untill the smaller fish darted in and grabbed the crab. It was nice to see both flies in action. The claws on the crab have a good amount of movement in the water which is great.


----------



## DCardelli (Nov 10, 2012)

Great stuff !!!

Where are U fishing ?

dc


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Mosquito lagoon and irl


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Might not be a bad idea to offer a few up for sale?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I had never considered anyone would be interested in buying them. They are pretty easy to tie, just a bit time consuming. I just make a bunch of claws all at once so I have a stockpile. I'm still trying to figure out the best size lead eyes to tie in. It varies depending on the water depth and bottm you are fishing, so I have about 5 variations of the same pattern. Adding the rubber sili legs, along with the bouyancy of the goop on the claws makes it tricky to get the fly to sink without it being so heavy it will sink into the grass. Still haven't had a chance to fish the crab pattern all that much, but the first red I threw it too ate it. I guess that's a good sign.
The EP shrimp pictured on the bottom right of the photo has been a fish slayer lately.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If anyone is interested shoot me a PM.


----------

